
Hospitals start their own drug company - skadamou
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/18/health/drug-prices-hospitals.html?ref=todayspaper
======
refurb
I would _love_ to know how they are going to do this. The start-up and on-
going costs of maintaining a pharmaceutical manufacturing facility are
enormous. I would guess it would take decades for them to ever break even on
it. In particular, the shortages out there are rarely constant; one year one
drug has shortages, next year it's another. Shifting production would be time
consuming as hell.

Now, they could possibly pay a contract research organization (CRO) to
manufacturer the drug, but the regulatory costs are still enormous. A new
generic drug (i.e. a new manufacturer) has to submit an aNDA to the FDA (of
which there is a massive backlog). There are CROs who are able to meet all the
regulatory requirements, but a huge amount of work still fall on the
manufacturer.

